# Gute/Günstige Gaming Tastatur ?



## xRis3ri (18. Juni 2012)

*Gute/Günstige Gaming Tastatur ?*

Heyho wie ihr im Titel sehen könnt suche ich nach einer guten Tastatur für meinen neuen Pc der bald kommt .
Mechanisch muss sie nicht sein ,Makros wären gut .Mein Preislimit liegt bei 50€ +/- 10


----------



## Supeq (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gute/Günstige Gaming Tastatur ?*

Greif doch einfach zum Klassiker: Microsoft SideWinder X4 DE Gaming Tastatur: Tastatur Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gute/Günstige Gaming Tastatur ?*

wäre eine möglichkeit die wird auch immer sehr gut bewertet .Eine frage habe ich aber :Wisst ihr ob die Laut ist ?


----------



## killer196 (18. Juni 2012)

Soweit ich weiss ist die mechanisch, warum sollte sie leise sein? =D


----------



## ich111 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gute/Günstige Gaming Tastatur ?*



killer196 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss ist die mechanisch, warum sollte sie leise sein? =D


 Die X4 ist garantiert nicht mechanisch, dafür ist die zu flach und zu billig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gute/Günstige Gaming Tastatur ?*

nie im leben is die mechanisch


----------



## MClolwut (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gute/Günstige Gaming Tastatur ?*

Ich besitze sie und kann nichts gegen sie aussetzen. Warum ich sie mir geholt habe:
- Beleuchtet (Sogar gleichmäßig mmn.)
- Medien-Tasten (Laut & leiser mit Maus in Windows bzw. beim Gamen ist schon nervig)
- Der Preis
- Die belegbaren Tasten links
- Und für Matheaufgaben sogar noch ein Taschenrechner-Hotkey oben rechts neben "Druck Rollen Pause" LANG LEBE DIE FAULHEIT.

Auch finde ich das Design ganz nett. Wer aber eine Klarlack-Allergie hat, heißt jemand der nicht mit einem einzigen Staubkorn auf seiner Peripherie leben kann, ist hier falsch.

MfG
MC


----------



## regensburger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gute/Günstige Gaming Tastatur ?*

Die x4 ist definitiv zu Empfehlen


----------



## xRis3ri (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gute/Günstige Gaming Tastatur ?*

Ok danke schön dann wird es wohl die X4 für mich da ich eiene G700 schon habe brauche ich keine Maus *counterstrike stimme an* Ris3ri win ^^


----------

